# Mahindra 575 Injectors



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

Tried to start my old reliable Mahindra 575 this morning and it barely runs, stumbles and has no power. This tractor has always started effortlessly since 1996. Was running good when I last used it about a month ago, but this time it appears to be missing on 1 or more cylinders (exhaust flapper will almost close and stays completely open for only short bursts). Does anyone have any wisdom on cleaning these injectors?


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

The injectors might have to be rebuilt , the injection pump , needs work , the high oil pump that powers the injectors could be bad , you could have a clogged fuel filter or fuel screen at the tank , 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Could be the fuel SUPPLY.. check your tank, make sure theres ATLEAST 10 gal. in it.
What injection pump is on it?? inline or rotary? The inline pump> the lines will come off the TOP of the inj. pump in a "straight line".. Rotary> the lines will come off the back of the pump in a "circle."
The inline pump is prone to breaking springs, internally. Theres a spring for each cylinder..
Remove the lines FROM THE PUMP going to the injectors.. bend them back SLIGHTLY so you can SEE it squirt.. Now spin the engine over & watch the squirts, That'll tell you if its a pump problem.. OR remove the side cover on the inj. pump & SEE if a spring is broken..
Theres plenty of checks you can do..


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. After looking at the price of pumps, injectors, etc, I am going for the "clogged filter" or "fuel screen " first. I have no idea what a "high oil pump" is, can't find anything on the Mahindra parts diagram that might be a candidate. All the parts diagram contains is a illustration and sequential numbers, no nomenclature or part numbers. I really love the tractor, but Mahindra documentation is non-existent. I gave up on trying to trace the wiring and just started rewiring everything.

First thing (weather permitting) I will drain the tank and put fresh diesel in. Then replace the filters. If those steps do fix the problem, it looks like I am in for some major $$$$$.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol.. I looked at the YEAR.. 96'.. there isn't gonna be a hi oil pump.. its gonna be a simple mechanical injection pump..
Do the filters & let us know.. I can walk you thru the injection system.. good luck.


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

I have some good news and some bad news. The good news is that the Mahindra is running fine now and it wasn’t the injectors or fuel pump. The bad news is that I really do some stupid things sometimes. The later was the case on this problem.

I drained the fuel tank sediment bowl which was a project in itself. The drain is located underneath the right hand side and behind the instrument panel. The problem is that you have to get a wrench on the stopcock to loosen it, a feat that requires some small hands to navigate around the throttle linkage components. While attempting this, both the primary and foot throttle linkage came undone (jam nuts were loose and rusted in place, allowing the adjuster to separate). All this was compounded by the mounting of my bucket which restricted access. I finally solved this problem by cutting an access panel to give me better access to the components. Re-threaded the throttle adjusters, but could not loosen the rusted jam nuts. Did not have any spare nuts since they were metric (I believe metric nuts/bolts are a communist plot). Got a wrench on the stopcock and removed it and let the tank completely drain. Had some sediment but not as bad as I feared. Replaced the old stopcock with a 3/8” pipe extension to get it clear of the crowded area and placed a cap on it. Now if I have to drain the tank again I can easily access it.

With this done, I replaced both the primary and secondary fuel filters and drained the sediment bowl at the fuel pump. It was full of water !!! I think I found the problem. Completely filled the tank and cranked it over, caught, sputtered a few minutes then ran like a top. Will add a little diesel injector cleaner just as a precaution.

Now for the stupidity part. I live in central Alabama where the humidity can be >90% even under drought conditions. The Mahindra is so fuel efficient that I can run it all day on 5 gals of diesel. So I have been buying off road diesel in a five gal jug when I start a project, which only fills the tank ½ full allowing all that humidity to condense in the tank. In the back of my mind I knew this could cause problems, but have been doing this for 10 years without a problem so I just ignored it. I solve the problem with my vehicles by throwing in some Dri-Gas occasionally. I didn’t do this with the diesel because I was not sure about putting methanol in diesel fuel.

So in the future I will top the tank off at the end of each day. Bought a couple of spare 5 gal jugs for insurance. By the way, would recommend that anyone that has to access the throttle linkage area on this model Mahindra cut an access panel in the cowling to start with, saves a lot of aggravation.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hmmm.. I wish "somebody" had brought that up sooner.. Lol. See post #3..
Very happy you gotter go-in w/o any major damage or cost..
AND you know WHAT caused it & know HOW to prevent it from happening again..
WIN, WIN..


----------

